# im feeling lost



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 3, 2021)

I translate it from Google Translate so maybe there will be some mistakes here, my problem is in boxing, I am completely lacking in talent and even my coach tells me this I am very very bad in boxing I am completely lacking in talent and it takes me full time to learn technique, I constantly feel lost With myself because I'm afraid I will not get far with my dream of becoming world champion, I will never give up and I will keep trying until my death but I am sad because it probably will not come true, thanks for reading, how do you offer me to get as much better as possible?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 3, 2021)

Dream big. Take small focused steps.  That's how the biggest mountains are conquered.

Instead of focusing on being world champion, Focus on developing your skills.  You are more worried about your dream than you are about developing skills.  You have not even told anyone what skills you have trouble with.


----------



## Instructor (Sep 3, 2021)

Not everyone can be a world champion and even the ones that are seldom stay the world champion for long.  I don't mean to diminish your dream or the accomplishment of those who achieved it.  

I think that philosophically that dream is a minefield.  Learn your art, in this case boxing, for it's own sake.  If you make it about the art you will never be disappointed.  If you focus on that then every time you do it you have won.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 3, 2021)

Even if you were extremely talented, extremely dedicated, had the best possible coaching, and started young - statistically speaking you most likely would never become a world champion. It's hard to find exact numbers, but there are probably 25,000 - 30,000 professional boxers active in the world and many, many more amateurs. Only a handful of those will ever become world champions. 

If you put aside that focus for the moment, there is some good news.

Talent is not the limiting factor for most people. Very few people in the world will ever reach the limit of what is possible with their particular natural talent and genetic gifts - in _any _field. Time, dedication, consistent hard work, open mindedness, good coaching, and an intelligent approach to learning and improvement make a much bigger difference.

Part of that intelligent approach to improvement is focusing on achievable goals based on where you are right now. If you are brand new  to boxing, your immediate goal should be learning fundamental skills so you can safely spar. If you are to the point where you've learned the basics and are sparring well, then your immediate goal should be sharpening your skills and fitness in preparation for your first amateur fight. If you are already competing at an amateur level, then your goal should be to learn from the fights you've had what aspects of your game you need to improve in order to win more fights. If you are competing successfully at an amateur level locally, then you should focus on what you need to win at higher levels of competition. If you already have a strong amateur record, you might consider going pro, taking into account the differences between amateur and professional boxing, if you have fought professionally, then you need to focus on the lessons learned from those fights in order to win more and find higher level opponents. Only once you are already competing at a very high level do you really need to start concerning yourself with a path to a world championship.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 3, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Only once you are already competing at a very high level do you really need to start concerning yourself with a path to a world championship.


Yep.  One can have a destination .  "Travel from New York to California on foot." but 99% of that goal will be accomplish by focusing  on the smaller goals and staying to the plan.  What is the path to get through the first 20 miles and then figuring out the next 20.   The environment may change, Life may be in the way, so there may need to be changes along the journey.  

In the OP's case.  Focusing on the Distant Goals and not on the steps that it takes to get there is a sure way to fail.

I want to be really good in Kung Fu applications, but I rarely make that the focus of my training.  My training is often.  how can I get better at punching, how can I get better at doing 1 technique and how many ways can I do that 1 technique.   The only time I bring my over all Kung Fu goal is when I'm telling it to you guys on here.   Other than that I just focus on doing the work and the better I get at that the closer I'll make it to my goal.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 3, 2021)

Try to drill right jab, left cross, right hook, left hook, right uppercut, left uppercut, right overhand, left overhand 8 punches combo 1,000 times daily. You will feel different after 3 years (3 x 365 x 1,000 x 8 = 8,760,000 punches).

After you have repeated 8,760,000 punches, your will have more self-confidence.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 3, 2021)

Learn timing.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 3, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> completely lacking in talent and it takes me full time to learn technique, I constantly feel lost With myself because I'm afraid I will not get far with my dream of becoming world champion,


If you are lacking in natural talent and have poor learning ability, perhaps you should get a different dream.  Both of these are needed to become an elite competitor, much less world champion.  Not to mention several hours a day dedicated training.

Find something you have a talent for and can effectively learn and pursue that activity.  I'd like to be a great singer, but have a terrible singing voice and no natural talent to learn.  God meant me to do other things.


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 3, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> If you are lacking in natural talent and have poor learning ability, perhaps you should get a different dream.  Both of these are needed to become an elite competitor, much less world champion.  Not to mention several hours a day dedicated training.
> 
> Find something you have a talent for and can effectively learn and pursue that activity.  I'd like to be a great singer, but have a terrible singing voice and no natural talent to learn.  God meant me to do other things.


i will never stop try be world champ no matter what


----------



## Unkogami (Sep 3, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> i will never stop try be world champ no matter what


The world champ of what?


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 3, 2021)

Unkogami said:


> The world champ of what?


i want to be boxing world champ


----------



## Unkogami (Sep 3, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> i want to be boxing world champ


How old are you?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 3, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> If you are lacking in natural talent and have poor learning ability, perhaps you should get a different dream.  Both of these are needed to become an elite competitor, much less world champion.  Not to mention several hours a day dedicated training.
> 
> Find something you have a talent for and can effectively learn and pursue that activity.  I'd like to be a great singer, but have a terrible singing voice and no natural talent to learn.  God meant me to do other things.


You can still be a good singer. You just have to sing in a way that best suits your voice.  Fighting is the same way.  TKD is not a good fit for me but something more rooted to the would be better.

Boxing may not be his Go game.  Maybe he would be better at some other type of fighting?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 3, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> i will never stop try be world champ no matter what


The dream isn't the problem.  It's your dedication and skill set.  If you don't have enough talent to be good then you have to train 3 times as hard.  You wouldn't have time  for this chat.   If I was training to fight MMA using my Kung Fu, then people here can forget about me posting. People wouldn't even see me on my rest days, because I would be walking through combos, watching my sparrng videos and analyzing my opponents.  If they beat me the first time, I'll make sure that I crack their fighting patters and the next match they have with me will be harder for them to win.  EVERYTHING from the time I wake up would have some component of boxing that I could take advantage of.

I remember what my training was like when I was a kid.  5 am in the morning I would either be running or cycling, I often did both on the same day back to back and I wasn't done until 3 or 4 in the afternoon.  Then I would hit the weights.  I was completely absorbed in getting better and being faster.  The only thing I knew was that every month I had to be better than I was in the previous month.

If you can't  have that determination and focus then you will have hard time showing your coach you have what it takes.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Sep 4, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> You can still be a good singer. You just have to sing in a way that best suits your voice.


Thanks for the encouragement, JowGaWolf, but the way to sing that best suits my voice is... silently   .  I'll just stick to karate.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 4, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, JowGaWolf, but the way to sing that best suits my voice is... silently   .  I'll just stick to karate.


I'm cheering for you.  One fan in the crowd or at least at home reading this stuff lol.




​


----------



## Buka (Sep 4, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> i will never stop try be world champ no matter what


That's the attitude to have, brother. Good for you.

Besides, it's not the destination, it's the path.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 4, 2021)

Buka said:


> Besides, it's not the destination, it's the path.


Agree! When he gets on top of the mountain, he may feel lonely. One day after he has left this world, this world will be filled with all losers.


----------



## Buka (Sep 4, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Agree! When he gets on top of the mountain, he may feel lonely. One day after he has left this world, this world will be filled with all losers.


But, hopefully, amongst those left, many will rise up.


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 4, 2021)

Unkogami said:


> How old are you?


17 and i started 3 months ago because financial problems


----------



## Unkogami (Sep 4, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> 17 and i started 3 months ago because financial problems


Hmmmm....a little late. Are you poor? Do you need boxing to survive?


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 4, 2021)

Unkogami said:


> Hmmmm....a little late. Are you poor? Do you need boxing to survive?


yes


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 4, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> 17 and i started 3 months ago because financial problems


You have a lot of hard work ahead of you.


----------



## Gyakuto (Sep 7, 2021)

Do ever watch those talent shows on TV? A person comes on an sings and then Simon Cowell tells them they have no talent or potential ability? The ‘singer’ says, “Well that’s _your_ opinion, I’m going to continue with my quest.” ignoring Cowell’s huge experience in the field of ‘pap’ music. 

In the USA they say you can be _anything_ you want if you work hard enough, even president of the USA. It’s not true. I’m short, fat and lazy so it’s highly likely I will not be an Olympic 100 metres champion regardless of how hard I train. 

Have a frank discussion with your boxing coach (sounds like he’s made his point _very_ clear) to be sure you’re talentless in boxing. Cut your losses and try your hand at something else. At 17 years old there are _many_ things you can try and possibly even excel.


----------



## jmf552 (Sep 7, 2021)

Slow learners don't always stay behind. Set goals that are achievable. Be the best boxer you can be. When you get there, set a new goal. 

When I started out in my early 20's, I had a Japanese Ju-Jitsu sensei who was kind of a "drill instructor" type come up to me in class and say, "I think I've figured out what your problem is."

I said, "What is that, sensei?

He said, "You're uncoordinated!" Then he walked away. The class got a laugh and I felt about two inches tall. But I went on to do well in the martial arts. Not a world champion, but a solid player.


----------



## Buka (Sep 7, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Even if you were extremely talented, extremely dedicated, had the best possible coaching, and started young - statistically speaking you most likely would never become a world champion. It's hard to find exact numbers, but there are probably 25,000 - 30,000 professional boxers active in the world and many, many more amateurs. Only a handful of those will ever become world champions.
> 
> If you put aside that focus for the moment, there is some good news.
> 
> ...


There is one thing, though. When you and I were kids there was only one boxing organization, now there's four. So at least there's four times the likelihood of becoming a champ.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 7, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> becoming world champion,


Have you considered that the day when you become the world champion, people will knock on your front door daily and try to beat you up. Is that the kind of life that you want to live for the rest of your life?

A: I want to be the world champion. But I don't want to go through all the tournament competition. What can I do?
B: Just try to beat up the world champion.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't give up, and work harder. At 17 you can either waste your opportunities or be realistic. Go that extra mile. If you want to be a world champion at anything you have to put the work into it, and save back the money to achieve your dreams.


----------

